

Postmortem of a Successful HN/Reddit Post with stats - ohashi
http://www.kevinohashi.com/20/04/2011/24000-domains-article-postmortem-traffic-revenue-business-models

======
mrspeaker
Does that sound right? The HN post he linked to got just 6 points and his
analytics says over 3000 views from it. The other day I had a post hang around
#1 for a full day, with 200+ points and google analytics shows around 700
visits.

My post was more "practical" - just a script, which is obviously only
interesting to a smaller number of people, but that seems like a big
discrepancy.

~~~
ohashi
That was the first one, the second had 40 or so points (where the 3000 came
from)

------
emmett
Agh, can we eliminate these posts please? Meta-link-bait.

